# My father taught me...



## singforsupper (Jun 26, 2011)

My father taught me most of what I know about home repair and construction.  He died over ten years ago and I am continually amazed at how much I learned.  I blew it off at the time, but with each project I am more grateful of his teaching.  My brother was an electrician and he died four years ago .  I learned what I know of electrical from him.  He taught me how to wire circuits in a home from the panel, going through walls, etc. 

Lets face it... usually only family will take time to discuss the nitty-gritty details of a project with you like what kind of plier, grit of sandpaper etc.  Also, when you go to a home improvement mega-store they are always angling to take your money, so you can't rely on them for real guidance.  Since my brother's death I don't have anyone to talk about those things.  That's where online forums like this are so helpful.

With each home project I feel like I am close to my dad and brother again and since I can't ask them questions, forums like this really help fulfill that need.  So, I suspect there are others in similar situations to me, and for all of us, I say thanks.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 26, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!
And from this side, since I have done this all my life, I just like to help my fellow man.
Pass it on, cause you cannot take it with you, and my grandma always taught me to share.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 27, 2011)

singforsupper said:


> With each home project I feel like I am close to my dad and brother again and since I can't ask them questions, forums like this really help fulfill that need.  So, I suspect there are others in similar situations to me, and for all of us, I say thanks.



I understand what you are saying, except in my youth I truly didn't appreciate what my father was doing for me. AS I've grown older, fatter and grayer, the skills and life's lessons mean so much more to me now than when dad was still around. He's been gone since 1988 and often I wish I could call him up on the phone for some advise.

As Inspector said, I think the best we can do is pass along some knowledge, a little advise and encouragement to folks who are trying to make improvements to their homes and projects.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad to have you around, singforsupper. I, too, learned a lot from my father. When I was younger, I also didn't realize the importance of everything he was teaching me. Now I definitely do.


----------



## clerk1z (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome to this community Mate - Well said by your father  Extremely likely one


----------



## Tylersloan (May 11, 2012)

Welcome seems like a lot of us learned the same way! My dad builds hand made solid wood cabinets and furniture plus runs a sawmill . He is still around but 900 miles away we still talk on the phone but were not as close to each other as we use to be .
I really had no interest learning when I was younger I'm still young 28 but I feel older as I work on my projects around the house I'm amazed at what I did pick up from him wish I would have paid more attention imagine what I didn't learn . 
Truly the man is a genius he's 67 but he works in the hot Texas sun like a 35 year old he has some of my friends that help him from time to time and they can't keep up the pace . I've learned all I know that is useful from my pops and love him to death I can build a small block chevy motor almost blind folded catch cat fish from dusk till dawn . Skin hogs and deer build cabinets and cut a tree and know for a fact it will land were I want it to . I can also weld stick mig and tig like no ones business thank you pops love you !


----------



## drsmiley (May 11, 2012)

I feel the same way, I took it for granite back then, but I find myself being just like him, with all my knowledge of the things he taught me, and in personality and in life.


----------



## Garenius (May 15, 2012)

Well, you know what they say, you don't know what you got till it's gone. 

Young ones tend to take for granted everything we teach them, they won't really feel the impact unless we're not saying it anymore unfortunately


----------



## mrrobinson (Jul 14, 2012)

My father taught me so much, I think of him more an more everyday how wonderful he was.


----------



## Kone (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice one, no doubt it is good thought.


----------

